# Überwachungskamera



## Krone1 (14 Mai 2016)




----------



## Max100 (14 Mai 2016)

Leider mit dementer Festplatte...


----------



## Harry1982 (14 Mai 2016)

Aber besser als die NSA


----------



## UTux (14 Mai 2016)

Max100 schrieb:


> Leider mit dementer Festplatte...


Und nörgel/mecker - Funktion.


----------



## Chamser81 (14 Mai 2016)

Und wenn dann was passieren sollte, "funktionieren" die auch nicht! 

:thx:


----------



## comatron (16 Mai 2016)

EAV : Das Böse ist immer und überall.


----------

